# birthing balloon molly



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

My balloon molly is giving birth, but it seems that its all eggs and no babies. Why would it be just eggs? I have a male in there with her who is very ummm... active with her, so why wouldn't the eggs be fertilized?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've read on a few internet sites that sometime they can give birth too early and the eggs haven't had time to develop. Is the male stressing her out, possibly causing her to miscarry? (Sorry about the loss of babies!)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like your female is stressed. They can abort their own and usually do so from something causing stress or possibly illness of some type.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah the male molly only mates with her, I don't think he can catch the other molly LOL I may put him in the other tank for a while to give her a break. I put him in he birthing net while she was birthing to give her some rest, she looked really stressed out, I was afraid I was going to lose her, she is fine now.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Medications can sometimes cause females to dump their eggs, also stress like ph crashes and anything sudden and drastic can cause this. But he may not be as successful as you think, too. If he's getting lots of action, but he's sterile she may not be being fertilized - how long have they been in together? Plus the balloon molly is a mutation that's kind of oddly shaped, it is possible there are deformities that could cause problems with fertilization, like a tube leading noplace here, or a kink in a tube there, but its too soon to worry too much about that.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I know they can have babies, I have had 4 babies from them. I think it was stress, he is constantly chasing her. I have moved the large male and a teen male into my hex tank for right now. She isn't getting chased anymore and I think this will help her out a lot.


----------

